# pensare/pensare a



## ferran

Qual'e' la differenza? Quale espressione si usa di piu'?
Ho pensato a te. 
Ti ho pensato.

Non pensarmi. 
Non pensare a me.

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il significato è identico, la sola differenza è che quando dici "ho pensato _a te_" metti l'accento sul fatto che hai pensato proprio a quella persona.


----------



## irene.acler

ferran said:


> Qual'e' la differenza? Quale espressione si usa di piu'?
> Ho pensato a te.
> Ti ho pensato.
> 
> Non pensarmi.
> Non pensare a me.
> 
> Grazie



Io credo che l'uso di "pensare *a* qualcuno" sia più enfatico:
Ho pensato a te (e non a qualcun altro)
Non pensare a me (piuttosto, pensa a te stesso o a qualcun altro).

PS: scusa Paulfromitaly, non ti ho visto!


----------



## Gio77

Attenzione però. Il titolo del thread trae in inganno: _ti ho pensato_ e _non pensarmi_ non equivalgono alla forma _pensare qcn_,che è sbagliata, perchè _pensare _non può reggere un complemento diretto.

Per cui:


> Ho pensato a te. = Ti ho pensato.
> 
> Non pensarmi. = Non pensare a me.


 
Intendo dire che ognuno degli esempi ha a che fare comunque con un complemento di termine (_a qcn_), anche se in _*ti *ho pensato _e in _non pensar*mi *_è nascosto.


----------



## Necsus

Gio77 said:
			
		

> _pensare _non può reggere un complemento diretto.


Scusa, Gio77, ma se stai dicendo che _pensare_ non può reggere il complemento oggetto, cioè essere transitivo, non posso esimermi dal far notare che non è così. 
Dal Garzanti: *pensare *_v. intr_. [_io pènso ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] - _v. tr_. 
1 raffigurare nella mente, immaginare: _ti penso molto_; _ti lascio pensare il mio stupore_; _chi l'avrebbe pensato!_; _pensa che soddisfazione!_ 
2 architettare, macchinare: _una ne fa e cento ne pensa_ 
3 (...)
Dal DeMauro: *pen*|*sà*|*re *v.intr. e tr., s.m. (_io pènso_) - II v.tr. 
1 raffigurare nella mente, esaminare con il pensiero: _lo penso ancora bambino_, _che cosa stai pensando?_ | immaginare: _ti lascio p. quali conseguenze ne deriverebbero_, _prova a p. che felicità sarebbe!_ 
2 architettare, escogitare: _ne pensi sempre una nuova_; _una ne fa e cento ne pensa_
3a meditare, considerare: _ho pensato a lungo la risposta da dargli_ 
3b (...)

E per quanto riguarda l'uso come verbo transitivo o intransitivo, secondo la Treccani, "con complemento oggetto di persona ha sempre forte valore affettivo: _ti penso_, suscito nella mia mente un'immagine viva, quasi presente, di te (_penso a te_ è invece frase generica che può assumere vario contenuto affettivo)".


----------



## Gio77

Ahi, effettivamente sono stato un po' troppo precipitoso. Necsus, hai ragione. Ho pensato e ripensato a possibili esempi e non me ne è venuto in mente nessuno col complemento oggetto.  

Leggendo le citazioni dai dizionari, ora però mi crollano anche alcune certezze: nessun dubbio su _chi l'avrebbe pensato! _(chi avrebbe pensato questo)_, lo penso ancora bambino _(penso lui...)_, ecc._, palesemente complementi diretti. Mi stupisce però dover considerare _ti penso _allo stesso modo (non nel significato di "_ti penso ancora così"_ ma nel senso "_ti penso"_ e basta). Ho sempre sentito e creduto questa struttura equivalente a "_penso *a* te"_.

Non mi permetto di contraddire il Garzanti, ma mi chiedo: voi come lo percepite? Al volo, tradurreste _ti penso _in _penso te _o _penso a te_?
O forse è una struttura che lascia comunque spazio all'ambiguità tra complemento oggetto e di termine?


----------



## jazyk

> Non mi permetto di contraddire il Garzanti, ma mi chiedo: voi come lo percepite? Al volo, tradurreste _ti penso _in _penso te _o _penso a te_?


Facile dirimere il problema. Alla terza persona singolare maschile o femminile diresti _Lo penso e La penso _oppure _Gli penso e Le penso? _Pensaci  e dacci poi la risposta.


----------



## irene.acler

Secondo me "ti penso" dovrebbe corrispondere a "penso a te", in quanto il "ti" sta per "a te", se non erro, no?
Ma comunque, il significato di "penso te" e "penso a te" resta lo stesso o cambia? Mi vengono dei dubbi al riguardo...


----------



## Necsus

La seconda parte del mio post consisteva in una citazione che avevo messo proprio per contribuire a rispondere al quesito in oggetto (pensare/pensare a), forse potrebbe essere d'aiuto. Citerommi:  


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> E per quanto riguarda l'uso come verbo transitivo o intransitivo, secondo la Treccani, "con complemento oggetto di persona ha sempre forte valore affettivo: _ti penso_, suscito nella mia mente un'immagine viva, quasi presente, di te (_penso a te_ è invece frase generica che può assumere vario contenuto affettivo)".


----------



## jazyk

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4313&ctg_id=44


----------



## Gio77

jazyk said:


> Facile dirimere il problema. Alla terza persona singolare maschile o femminile diresti _Lo penso e La penso _oppure _Gli penso e Le penso? _Pensaci  e dacci poi la risposta.


 
Direi solo ed esclusivamente _penso a lui/lei. _A parte gli scherzi (mica tanto!), _gli penso _e _le penso_ sono piuttosto bruttini, ma è anche vero che, personalmente, non direi mai _lo penso / la penso:_ non perchè suoni male, ma perchè non mi verrebbe spontaneo. Per cui torno all'opzione _penso a lui/a lei _(alla fine non scherzavo...).
E' strano però che, mentre quest'ultima versione credo sia indiscutibilmente corretta, _gli/le penso_ suoni invece così male (per lo meno a me), nonostante dovrebbe essere equivalente. 



irene.acler said:


> Secondo me "ti penso" dovrebbe corrispondere a "penso a te",
> E' come l'ho sempre percepito io
> in quanto il "ti" sta per "a te", se non erro, no?
> non esclusivamente: "_ti"_ può celare in sè sia "_te" _che "_a te"_ (_*ti*_ vedo_ = _vedo _*te*_; _*ti*_ regalo un libro = regalo un libro _*a te*_)


----------



## Gio77

jazyk said:


> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4313&ctg_id=44


 
Molto illuminante, non l'avevo visto prima di postare.
Grazie jazyk! 

Quindi, "autocitandomi":


> E' strano però che, mentre quest'ultima versione credo sia indiscutibilmente corretta, _gli/le penso_ suoni invece così male (per lo meno a me), nonostante dovrebbe essere equivalente.


Non è strano, perchè le due forme dunque non sarebbero equivalenti, non trattandosi di un complemento di termine.
Ah, mi sento alleggerito


----------



## jazyk

> Direi solo ed esclusivamente _penso a lui/lei. _A parte gli scherzi (mica tanto!), _gli penso _e _le penso_ sono piuttosto bruttini, ma è anche vero che, personalmente, non direi mai _lo penso / la penso:_ non perchè suoni male, ma perchè non mi verrebbe spontaneo. Per cui torno all'opzione _penso a lui/a lei _(alla fine non scherzavo...).


Io sono d'accordo. Perciò ti ho sfidato a pensarci  e saprei che saresti giunto/a alla stessa conclusione che io, che nessuna variante da me data sarebbe possibile (hai visto la faccina?) e qualche minuto dopo ho fornito il collegamento.

Sono tanto malvagio!


----------



## Cnaeius

irene.acler said:


> Secondo me "ti penso" dovrebbe corrispondere a "penso a te", in quanto il "ti" sta per "a te", se non erro, no?
> Ma comunque, il significato di "penso te" e "penso a te" resta lo stesso o cambia? Mi vengono dei dubbi al riguardo...


 

Penso te  = tu sei l'oggetto dei miei pensieri, tu sei "i miei pensieri"

Penso a te = i miei pensieri sono diretti rivolti a te

A me sembrano proprio diversi, come è diverso il complemento oggetto da quello di termine.
Però può anche essere che la particolarità del verbo pensare confonda i due concetti


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie per la spiegazione, Cnaeius, in effetti ho fatto un bel po' di confusione tra questi "te" e "ti"


----------



## Verboso

Sarei propenso a questa soluzione: "pensare" è un verbo transitivo quindi regge un complemento oggetto; quando però regge un dativo, questo va interpretato come dativo di vantaggio, molto semplicemente. Col tempo il valore del complemento di vantaggio si è annacquato lasciando l'impressione di una connotazione affettiva.


----------



## HSVFan21

Ragazzi, 

ho bisogno del vostro aiuto, di solito non ho problemi con la grammatica italiana  perché sono figlio di genitori italiani , ma sono cresciuto in Germania! Cmq toglietemi una curiosità. Dato che si dice "pensare a qualcuno" dovrebbe essere corretto se si dice "gli/le penso". Però effettuando una ricerca su Google immettendo "gli penso" la ricerca non ha prodotto alcun risultato e quindi mi sono venuti dei dubbi sulla correttezza di "gli penso"!

Chi mi può aiutare ??


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Puoi dire "*lo/la penso*", ma non gli/le.


----------



## HSVFan21

Giannaclaudia said:


> Puoi dire "*lo/la penso*", ma non gli/le.



immaginavo perchè "gli penso" non avevo mai sentito dire da qualcuno.......ma volevo sapere il perché ! Secondo me dire " gli penso" sarebbe più logico, lo so che non si dice " gli penso", ma non riesco a capire il perché .......


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Provo a darti una spiegazione grammaticale.

*Lo, la, li, le gli, loro.  *Alla terza persona il pronome personale presenta forme diverse per il mamschile e per il femminile e, anche, sul piano della sintassi, per il complemento oggetto o per il complemento indiretto di termine.

Per il complemento diretto oggetto: *lo* (=lui) per il maschile singolare; * la* (=lei) per il femminile singolare;  *li* (=loro) per il machile plurale; *le *(=loro) per il femminile plurale

Per il complemento indiretto di termine:  *gli (= a* lui) per il maschile sing.;  *le (=a* lei) per il femminile sing.; *loro (= a* loro) per masch. e femm. plurale.


----------



## femmejolie

Si dice : Penso *a lui/ a lei* (si usano i pronomi personali tonici)
"Pensarla" è una espressione idiomatica (Come la pensi?, Che ne pensi?)
Si può dire "*L*'ho pensato"(*lo*= CO) oppure "*Ci* ho pensato" (*ci*= à ciò)


----------



## HSVFan21

Giannaclaudia said:


> Provo a darti una spiegazione grammaticale.
> 
> *Lo, la, li, le gli, loro.  *Alla terza persona il pronome personale presenta forme diverse per il mamschile e per il femminile e, anche, sul piano della sintassi, per il complemento oggetto o per il complemento indiretto di termine.
> 
> Per il complemento diretto oggetto: *lo* (=lui) per il maschile singolare; * la* (=lei) per il femminile singolare;  *li* (=loro) per il machile plurale; *le *(=loro) per il femminile plurale
> 
> Per il complemento indiretto di termine:  *gli (= a* lui) per il maschile sing.;  *le (=a* lei) per il femminile sing.; *loro (= a* loro) per masch. e femm. plurale.



ma scusami , 

io queste regole le conosco! E sopratutto tenendo conto di queste regole mi vengono dei dubbi perché per esempio si dice : Vorrei smettere di pensare A lui" ! E quindi conoscendo le regole grammaticali mi sembrava che fosse più logico dire " gli penso", ma va bene.........cmq non ho mai usato " gli penso", ma pensandoci un pò non mi pareva che fosse più logico!


Cmq, ragazzi, grazie del vostro aiuto!!!!!!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Scusami, probabilmente, ho inteso male la tua richiesta.  
Femmejolie penso ti abbia fornito la risposta che desideravi.


----------



## HSVFan21

Giannaclaudia said:


> Scusami, probabilmente, ho inteso male la tua richiesta.
> Femmejolie penso ti abbia fornito la risposta che desideravi.


 
Sì infatti la sua risposta è la spiegazione che desideravo comunque grazie.


----------



## vikgigio

HSVFan21 said:


> Ragazzi,
> 
> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto, di solito non ho problemi con la grammatica italiana perché sono figlio di genitori italiani , ma sono cresciuto in Germania! Cmq toglietemi una curiosità. Dato che si dice "pensare a qualcuno" dovrebbe essere corretto se si dice "gli/le penso". Però effettuando una ricerca su Google immettendo "gli penso" la ricerca non ha prodotto alcun risultato e quindi mi sono venuti dei dubbi sulla correttezza di "gli penso"!
> 
> Chi mi può aiutare ??


_
La penso _e _Lo penso_ sono le uniche forme corrette (usando 'pensare' nella sua forma transitiva).
_Gli penso_ e _Le penso_ non si dice perché in realtà "Penso _a lui_" non è un dativo ma un locativo (ho la mente rivolta verso di te) quindi non può trasformarsi nel dativo atono _gli_, ma nel locativo _ci_ (Ci penso).


----------



## oetzi

Non sono d'accordo. "Lo penso" e' corretto, ma ha un significato diverso da "penso a lui", mentre  "Gli penso" e' sicuramente sbagliato.
"Penso" puo' essere sia *transitivo* che *intransitivo*. Se "penso a una persona" (e basta), e' ovviamente intransitivo, e l'unica forma corretta e' "penso *a* lui/lei".
Se invece dico "lo penso", lo dico con riferimento a qualcos'altro che associo al pensiero che rivolgo alla persona: ad es. "lo penso com'era da bambino" (e quindi nel senso di "me lo immagino, me lo figuro in questo modo").
Non si puo' usare "lo penso" per significare "sto pensando a lui".
Altrimenti si fa lo stesso errore che fanno a Napoli quando, sul modello di "ti telefono" (ritenendo quel "ti" come un complemento oggetto invece che un dativo), poi dicono "la telefono" !
Spero sia chiaro.


----------



## BlueWolf

oetzi said:


> Non sono d'accordo. "Lo penso" e' corretto, ma ha un significato diverso da "penso a lui", mentre  "Gli penso" e' sicuramente sbagliato.
> "Penso" puo' essere sia *transitivo* che *intransitivo*. Se "penso a una persona" (e basta), e' ovviamente intransitivo, e l'unica forma corretta e' "penso *a* lui/lei".
> Se invece dico "lo penso", lo dico con riferimento a qualcos'altro che associo al pensiero che rivolgo alla persona: ad es. "lo penso com'era da bambino" (e quindi nel senso di "me lo immagino, me lo figuro in questo modo").
> Non si puo' usare "lo penso" per significare "sto pensando a lui".
> Altrimenti si fa lo stesso errore che fanno a Napoli quando, sul modello di "ti telefono" (ritenendo quel "ti" come un complemento oggetto invece che un dativo), poi dicono "la telefono" !
> Spero sia chiaro.



Il tuo discorso l'ho capito Oetzi, ma questo vorrebbe dire di conseguenza che "penso a te" non è la stessa cosa di "ti penso"?


----------



## oetzi

In questo caso "*ti penso*" equivale a "*penso a te*" per il semplice motivo che la forma 'ti' e' usata sia per il dativo, sia per l'accusativo (in questo caso corrisponde al dativo, cioe' 'a te').
Questa doppia valenza del 'ti' e' proprio all'origine dell'uso errato che se ne fa a Napoli, dove lo si intende come accusativo, e, trasferendo il concetto sulla terza persona, si dice "lo telefono" invece che "gli telefono".
Sei un po' piu' confuso?


----------



## BlueWolf

oetzi said:


> In questo caso "*ti penso*" equivale a "*penso a te*" per il semplice motivo che la forma 'ti' e' usata sia per il dativo, sia per l'accusativo (in questo caso corrisponde al dativo, cioe' 'a te').
> Questa doppia valenza del 'ti' e' proprio all'origine dell'uso errato che se ne fa a Napoli, dove lo si intende come accusativo, e, trasferendo il concetto sulla terza persona, si dice "lo telefono" invece che "gli telefono".
> Sei un po' piu' confuso?



In effetti sì. 
Se "ti penso" è giusto perché "ti" è la forma dativa, perché invece non è giusto "gli penso" (dove "gli" è pure dativo)?


----------



## oetzi

Bella domanda! Penso che la risposta piu' semplice e immediata sia che ... non si usa e basta! Non so dirti perche', forse perche' e' brutto e cacofonico (non e' una parolaccia, Boss!  ). Sta di fatto che non e' previsto. Punto. La vita e' bella perche' e' varia, ed e' varia perche' e' piena di eccezioni; o no?!?


----------



## vikgigio

oetzi said:


> Bella domanda! Penso che la risposta piu' semplice e immediata sia che ... non si usa e basta! Non so dirti perche', forse perche' e' brutto e cacofonico (non e' una parolaccia, Boss!  ). Sta di fatto che non e' previsto. Punto. La vita e' bella perche' e' varia, ed e' varia perche' e' piena di eccezioni; o no?!?



Qui le eccezioni non c'entrano nulla.
Come ho già scritto in un post precedente,
"_ti penso_" equivale a "_penso te_" (ovvero 'pensare' transitivo) e non "penso a te"
come "_lo penso_"equivale a "_penso lui_", non a "penso a lui"
Perché se quel 'ti' fosse un dativo, la forma alla terza persona sarebbe logicamente 'gli penso'. Ma non è così, proprio perché, come ho spiegato, non si tratta di dativo ma di accusativo. Nemmeno 'penso a te' (che ripeto è un'altra espressione, col verbo pensare intransitivo) è dativo ma è un locativo (infatti in forma atona è "CI penso").
Inoltre _ti penso/lo penso _e _penso a te/penso a lui_ hanno di certo sfumature differenti. I primi due sono più generici (raffigurare nella mente/immaginare), i secondi lasciano intendere una certa emotività e un certo affetto (avere la mente rivolta verso)**

PS: L'uso dell'accusativo animato marcato dalla preposizione 'a', che si fa a Napoli, in questo caso non c'entra niente.

** PPS: Ricapitolando, abbiamo:
1) pensare (transitivo), quindi seguito dall'accusativo, col significato di 'raffigurare nella mente, immaginare': _ti penso molto_; _ti lascio pensare il mio stupore_; _chi l'avrebbe pensato!_; _pensa che soddisfazione!
_2) pensare (intransitivo), seguito dal locativo [a + N], col significato di 'volgere la mente verso': _era meglio pensarci prima_; _penso ai giorni passati in campagna_; _penso a te con molto affetto_.
[Gli esempî sono presi dal dizionario Garzanti Online]


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> Qui le eccezioni non c'entrano nulla.
> Come ho già scritto in un post precedente,
> "_ti penso_" equivale a "_penso te_" (ovvero 'pensare' transitivo) e non "penso a te"
> come "_lo penso_"equivale a "_penso lui_", non a "penso a lui"
> Perché se quel 'ti' fosse un dativo, la forma alla terza persona sarebbe logicamente 'gli penso'. Ma non è così, proprio perché, come ho spiegato, non si tratta di dativo ma di accusativo. Nemmeno 'penso a te' (che ripeto è un'altra espressione, col verbo pensare intransitivo) è dativo ma è un locativo (infatti in forma atona è "CI penso").
> Inoltre _ti penso/lo penso _e _penso a te/penso a lui_ hanno di certo sfumature differenti. I primi due sono più generici (raffigurare nella mente/immaginare), i secondi lasciano intendere una certa emotività e un certo affetto (avere la mente rivolta verso)**
> 
> PS: L'uso dell'accusativo animato marcato dalla preposizione 'a', che si fa a Napoli, in questo caso non c'entra niente.
> 
> ** PPS: Ricapitolando, abbiamo:
> 1) pensare (transitivo), quindi seguito dall'accusativo, col significato di 'raffigurare nella mente, immaginare': _ti penso molto_; _ti lascio pensare il mio stupore_; _chi l'avrebbe pensato!_; _pensa che soddisfazione!
> _2) pensare (intransitivo), seguito dal locativo [a + N], col significato di 'volgere la mente verso': _era meglio pensarci prima_; _penso ai giorni passati in campagna_; _penso a te con molto affetto_.
> [Gli esempî sono presi dal dizionario Garzanti Online]




Ok, grazie vikgigio, il tuo discorso mi sembra coerente e soddisfacente!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ciao
ho un dubbio che mi assale da tempo. Gradirei che qualcuno mi chiarisse un po' la questione:

se dico "penso a te" quel "a te" cos'è, complemento di termine? credo proprio di sì. Posso sostituirlo con "ti penso", no?
Ma perché invece, se dico "penso a lei/lui" non posso dire "le/gli penso".
Perché poi "ti penso" mi suona bene, ma non così tanto "la penso"?

Spero che qualcuno abbia idea di cosa sto parlando.
Grazie


----------



## cavillous

fabiog_1981 said:


> Ciao
> ho un dubbio che mi assale da tempo. Gradirei che qualcuno mi chiarisse un po' la questione:
> 
> se dico "penso a te" quel "a te" cos'è, complemento di termine? credo proprio di sì. Posso sostituirlo con "ti penso", no?
> Ma perché invece, se dico "penso a lei/lui" non posso dire "le/gli penso".
> Perché poi "ti penso" mi suona bene, ma non così tanto "la penso"?
> 
> Spero che qualcuno abbia idea di cosa sto parlando.
> Grazie


È complemento di termine proprio come avevi supposto.
_la/lo/vi penso_ ti suonano male probabilmente perchè non sei abituato/a alle forme di cortesia molto in voga una volta ed ormai in via d'estinzione.Ti posso assicurare che molte lettere di mogli che scrivevano ai loro mariti emigrati in terre lontano terminavano con _La penso molto, con affetto...._
A quei tempi si usava ancora dare del Lei al proprio marito.

Cavillous


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ma vedi che allora non si capisce??
In "la penso" quel "la" è complemento oggetto, non di termine.

E poi se fosse di termine come dici tu, "penso a lei" dovrebbe corrispondere a "le penso".

E' questo quello che non mi spiego.


----------



## Necsus

C'è una lunga ed esauriente discussione sull'argomento _[questa, adesso ]_: 'pensare/pensare a', all'inizio della quale riportavo questa specifica del Treccani per quanto attiene al significato:


> E per quanto riguarda l'uso come verbo transitivo o intransitivo, secondo il Treccani, "con complemento oggetto di persona ha sempre forte valore affettivo: _ti penso_, suscito nella mia mente un'immagine viva, quasi presente, di te (_penso a te_ è invece frase generica che può assumere vario contenuto affettivo)".


A proposito invece dell'aspetto sintattico, ecco un estratto da una risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca, anch'essa citata nella discussione di cui sopra _[sempre questa, adesso ]_:
"Nella forma intransitiva il verbo _pensare_ è seguito da un complemento retto dalla preposizione _a_, complemento che però, contrariamente a quello che potrebbe sembrare, non è un complemento di termine, ma un complemento che indica il luogo, reale o metaforico, verso cui è rivolto il pensiero".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Qui il PDF che ha sostituito la pagina dell'Accademia della Crusca (ora non più attiva) linkata da Necsus.


----------

